# HAUNTED RADIO: zombie disco, darksyde acres, devil's carnival, dark shadows, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: zombie disco, darksyde acres, devil's carnival, dark shadows, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Malcolm McDowell, the Horror Society's Zombie Disco 2, the Darksyde Acres' Easter Egg-stravaganza, Chicago's Terror In The Aisles, The Devil's Carnival, Dark Shadows, Prometheus, Lionsgate/WWE Films' Leprechaun remake, Jurassic Park 3D, and so much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and then we review the 2011 film, "Paranormal Activity 3" and then our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a hit song from the film, "Repo: The Genetic Opera!!" All of this and yet so much more on the March 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-032112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

